# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ndodhitë në Maqedoni

## Ali Pasha

Ja cfare lajmi plason KOHA, organi partiak i PDSH-se, duke mos logjikuar se ky lajm shkon ne dem te padronit te saj, te plotfuqishmit "you know who". (citim nga Harry Potter, film dhe liber per femije, por njeherit edhe libri me i lexuar ne bote). 
Pse shkon ne dem te partise shqiptare ne pushtet (nuk e vendos ne thojza Shqiptare, sepse perkunder gabimeve te medha strategjike kunder interesave kombtare, megjithate mbeten me sufiksin Shqiptare)? Sepse do te zvogelohet anetaresia e tyre, gjegjesisht VMRO synon ata njerez qe votuan kete parti ne zgjedhjet e fundit, e ata dihet kush ishin..."Ushtaret" me besnik te PDSH-se... E pra, pervec se do humbasin ne kuantitet, do te humbasin edhe ne "kualitet", sepse do t'u largohen "njesitet elite" te partise. Andaj redaktore te Kohes, heren tjeter kujdes, sepse kesaj rradhe "shuplakat" do te vijne nga padronet e juaj, e jo nga DEBILAT e partise kundershtare (edhe pse e shkruaj si shaka, nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe "you know who" mos t'i kuptoje shakate, e te vij ta drejtoje drejtesine me shuplaka. Azizi i ngrate perpak shpetoi nga "keto shuplaka"..).
Ne vazhdim ja teksti i plote:



Duke u bazuar në rejtingun e lartë te qytetarët

VMRO formon degë në Zajaz, Likovë, Haraçinë... 

Ilir IVANOVSKI

Shkup, 15 tetor - Partia më e madhe në pushtet, VMRO-DPMNE tanimë veprimin e saj politik ka vendosur të zgjerojë edhe në rajonet e banuara kryesisht me shqiptarë. Me këtë rast, partia në fjalë së shpejti do të zgjedhë kryetarë të 13 degëve komunale nëpër të gjithë vendin, ndërsa është shpallur konkursi edhe për mënyrën e veprimit të këtyre degëve. Nëpërmjet konkursit që ka hapur kjo parti, Osllomei, Zajazi, Studeniçani, Bogovinja, Tearca, Likova, Haraçina dhe Saraji janë komunat ku VMRO pritet të themelojë degë të partisë. Të gjithë kandidatët e interesuar për kryetarë komunal të VMRO-DPMNE-së, dokumentet përkatëse, të cilat mund t'i marrin në selinë e partisë në Shkup, duhet t'i parashtrojnë deri në fund të muajit, kur edhe mbyllet konkursi, ndërsa një nga kushtet për këtë post është që kandidati të jetë anëtar i partisë. Nga selia e partisë nuk kanë dashur të komentojnë interesin e deritanishëm për postin e kryetarit nëpër degët komunale, por janë të bindur se interesimi do të jetë i madh edhe për vendet e banuara me shqiptarë. 
"Kryesia e VMRO-DPMNE është e sigurt se edhe në rajonet e banuara me shqiptarë do të formohet degë dhe kryesi komunale të kësaj partie, dhe kjo është arsyeja që kemi shpallur konkursin. Besojmë se së shpejti do të kompletojmë dokumentacionin e paraqitur dhe më pas të bëhen edhe hapjet solemne të këtyre Degëve", deklarojnë në këtë parti, duke shtuar se tanimë janë paraqitur shqiptarë që janë të interesuar për anëtarësim në VMRO-DPMNE. Ndërkohë, zëdhënësi i kësaj partie, Aleksandar Biçikliski ka theksuar se përveç komunave të lartë përmendura, pritet që kryetar komunal të partisë të zgjidhen edhe në Pehçevë, Probishtip, Dojran dhe Pllasnicë. Ndryshe, pritjet e VMRO-DPMNE-së për interesim të madh për postin e kryetarit nëpër degët komunale, ndër të tjerash bazohet edhe në rejtingun e lartë që kjo parti gëzon në opinion.

----------


## Ali Pasha

> Lere te lutem, ai nuk ishte nje politikan. Ishte thjeshte nje kengetar i adhuruar nga shume. Eshte shume e drejte qe ai te perkrah kombin e tij, as qe duhet te kemi paragjykime te tilla!
> 
> Zinxhiri i koncerteve humanitare ka shtuar respektin tim ndaj ketij kengetari (sa per kenget as qe kam degjuar ndonje, pervec ate te eurovizionit) sepse veshi im nuk i pranon kenget e shkieve! 
> 
> Por ky eshte nje problem shume i vogel krahasuar nga disa pseudoshqipetar qe festonin fitoren me flamurin (ventillatorin e shkieve) .............ketu po, mund te behet debat!
> 
> Do doja te shtoja ketu, cili nga kengetaret shqipetar ka bere ndonjehere nje koncert humanitar per te perkrahur pike se pari jetimet, institucionet shendetesore apo edukative?!
> 
> Toshe, eshte nje humbje e madhe sepse edhe shume femije shqipetar ndodhen ne spitalin e femijeve ne Shkup! Qe neve s'na intereson fare!


Ndaj plotesisht te njejtin mendim!!! Zoti i shtofte njerezit si ky qe nuk kursejne gje per qellime humane, ne keto kohe te veshtira, kur cdonjeri shikon se si te fitoje me shume edhe ne kurriz dhe djerse te tjeterkujt. Shume rralle e kam ndegjuar duke kenduar, por ishte kudo ku kerkohej humaniteti, andaj te permbahemi nga shkrimet ofenduese, sepse nuk bejme gje vec ofendojme veten.
Sa per patriota, kemi fusha tjera per te treguar se sa jemi patriota (jo vetem ne fushebeteje, po edhe ne jeten e perditshme, duke marre dicka prej vlerave te te ndjerit, duke ndihmuar ata qe kane nevoje, e duke e kryer me nder punen e caktuar)

----------


## Renea

JO JO , ne Likov nuk ka shkije ?!?! vetem nese ndonje deg e PDSH  kalon ne Vmro , kshtu ka shans , po sdi si dot kalojn ne mesin e popullates, kur ta analizojsh pak ma thell , qellimi i PDSH asht Kosova e Pavarur-Maqedonia ne Nato,  kjo parrol vlen edhe per Vmro , ska dallim apo, vetem ne emra asht dallimi

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Kosova e Pavarur-Maqedonia ne Nato,aq sa e kam kuptuar une kjo dmth se pa mos u pamvarsua Kosova,Maqedonia nuk mund te hyj ne Nato,mund te jete si kusht,po mendoj se do te mare pjes edhe BDI ne kete Miting,do te marrin pjes nje % e madhe e Shqipetareve,duhet ta perkrahim te gjith pa marur parasysh se ciles parti i takojm,a jemi Shqiptar a jo,njeher te jemi te bashkuar aq na duhet dhe cdo gje do ta qojm ashtu si duhet.

Edhe BDI ne qoft se do te ishte organizatore perseri do te isha prezent aty,edhe PPD ta kishte organizu perseri do te isha aty edhe BDSH ta kishe organizu perseri edhe kete do ta perkrahesha,do ti perkrah te gjitha partit te cilat sado pak do te mundohen,ne kete rast PDSH e perkrah eshte nje ide e pelqyer.*

----------


## Shkupi

Ali Pasha e ke thene me vend.Mund te them me siguri se asnje kengetar shqiptar me nam ne keto ane nuk ka bere asnje koncert humanitar.Ata per cdo gje kane kerkuar leket.Me kujtohet para disa muajve duheshte te organizohet nje koncert per pavaresine e Kosoves ne Shkup.Rrastesisht u takova me njerin prej organizatoreve dhe me thane se asnje kengetar shqiptar me nam madje nga Maqedonia nuk ka pranuar te kendoje pa leke. Tuna ju paska thene: "sa keni buxhet per kete pune". Adriani ju paska thene cmimin menjehere etj. Jemi shume te dobet me te vertete prandaj i kemi si i kemi punet.

----------


## Alienated

> Ali Pasha e ke thene me vend.*Mund te them me siguri se asnje kengetar shqiptar me nam ne keto ane nuk ka bere asnje koncert humanitar.*Ata per cdo gje kane kerkuar leket.***


Cdo respekt ikones se pop muzikes ballkanike. Edhe pse s'e kam adhuruar ndonjehere megjithate e respektoj per ato qe ka bere dhe mendoj se duhet perdorur si shembull per artistet tjere te cilet ne plan te pare e kane perfitimin e jo muziken e veprat e mira te cilat mund ti bejne vet, po te stimulojne dhe qindra mijera adhurues te tyre per te vepruar mire. 

Proeski (per te cilin kam mesuar shume dje e sot nga TV-te ketu ne Maqedoni) pjesen me te madhe te te ardhurave nga koncertet e tij i ka dhene per qellime humanitare. Ky eshte nje shembull qe duhet pershendetur dhe qe duhet ndjekur dhe nga artistet tjere - cfaredo kombesie qofshin. 

Shume respekt per vepren e tij.

----------


## Cimo

*Shoqata "Ballistet" apelon tek Ballistet dhe qytetatert te perkrahin protestat*

Me moton "Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në Nato"

Tubimi do të mbahet në sheshin e Tetovës, më 19 tetor në ora 15 ku do të promovohet vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë rreth Kosovës së pavarur dhe integrimit të vendit në NATO

“Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në NATO” është motoja e tubimit paqësor që do të mbahet në sheshin e Tetovës, më 19 tetor nën organizimin e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare. Këtë vendim e ka marrë kryesia qendrore e PDSH-së të shtunën në mbrëmje dhe me anë të të cilit do të promovohet vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë.

Pas mbledhjes, nënkryetari i partisë Imer Selmani, ka deklaruar se kriza rreth Kosovës për Partinë Demokratike Shqiptare nuk ka për objektiv vetëm atë, por tërësinë e procesit që zhvillohet në Ballkan.

“Lidhur me paqen, stabilitetin dhe integrimet në NATO dhe BE, për Maqedoninë dhe gjithë shtetet e Ballkanit, kohëve të fundit janë krijuar shqetësime për problem tashmë të zgjidhur, e ajo është çështja e pavarësisë së Kosovës, ku në fakt nga disa qarqe synohet, të parandalohet edhe hyrja e Maqedonisë në BE”, ka deklaruar Imer Selmani. Këtë çështje PDSH-ja, veç më e ka konfirmuar nga vullneti i shumë shprehur i gjithë qytetarëve të Maqedonisë, në shumë raste në formën më konfigurale, tha Selmani. Sipas tij, kryesia e partisë e analizoi edhe politikën destruktive dhe të dështuar të Serbisë, e cila, siç tha Selmani gjithmonë tenton të krijojë kriza globale.

”PDSH, duke bërë analizë të qartë dhe precize, vlerëson se nuk mundet të rijmë duarkryq dhe të tolerojmë zhvillime të killa të cilat para së gjithash janë të rrezikshme, prandaj kryesia qendrore e PDSH-së mori vendim të rëndësishëm për mbajtjen e një tubimi paqësor, senzibilizues”, deklaroi nënkryetari i PDSH-së, Imer Selmani. Ai tha se tubim i cili do të në orën 15.00 në sheshin e Tetovës, organizohet në emër të synimeve dhe interesave kombëtare shqiptare dhe interesave të qytetarëve të Maqedonisë.

”PDSH-ja, fton të gjitha partitë tjera politike, bashkësitë fetare, organizatat joqeveritare, unionet e studentëve dhe gjithë ata të cilët i`a duan të mirën popullit shqiptar të Maqedonisë dhe Ballkanit që t`i bashkëngjiten këtij tubimi, të ditës së premte ku në këtë tubim, do të promovohet edhe njëherë vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë dhe njëherit do të konfirmohet se ardhmëria e Ballkanit është Kosova e pavarur dhe Maqedonia në NATO dhe anëtare e Bashkimit Evropian”, tha Selmani.

Ai më tej bëri të ditur se kryetari i Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare, Menduh Thaçi,

ka konfirmuar pjesëmarrjen dhe përkrahjen e Partisë për Prosperitet Demokratik, përkrahjen e bashkësive fetare islame, unionet e studentëve të UEJL-së dhe USHT-së dhe disa organizatave tjera joqeveritare.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Kur ishte Lufta e Kosoves ka pasur Koncerte nga Estrada Shqiptare, mirpo keto koncerte kane qene te organizuara si Estrade, ska pasur nje person qe te organizoje i Vetem.
 Ky Vllehu e ka bere kete, kjo gezon respekt, e sidomos ndimesa ndaj femijeve duke regulluar spitale te ndryshme.
 Edhe nese eshte vone kengetaret Shqiptare munden te marin dicka nga kjo, dhe te japin kontributin e tyre sepse thjesht ata edhe munden ta bejne kete.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Ndersa ky tubimi eshte i pa rendesishem per mua ngjan si tubimi i BDI-se para disa ditesh ne Shkup.  Nuk eshte Populli i interesuar per Tubime e Protesta.

----------


## bufii

> *Shoqata "Ballistet" apelon tek Ballistet dhe qytetatert te perkrahin protestat*
> 
> Me moton "Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në Nato"
> 
> Tubimi do të mbahet në sheshin e Tetovës, më 19 tetor në ora 15 ku do të promovohet vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë rreth Kosovës së pavarur dhe integrimit të vendit në NATO
> 
> Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në NATO është motoja e tubimit paqësor që do të mbahet në sheshin e Tetovës, më 19 tetor nën organizimin e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare. Këtë vendim e ka marrë kryesia qendrore e PDSH-së të shtunën në mbrëmje dhe me anë të të cilit do të promovohet vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë.
> 
> Pas mbledhjes, nënkryetari i partisë Imer Selmani, ka deklaruar se kriza rreth Kosovës për Partinë Demokratike Shqiptare nuk ka për objektiv vetëm atë, por tërësinë e procesit që zhvillohet në Ballkan.
> ...



te isht kjo e vertet Ballistet ne Ballistet do te informoheshim ne faqen zyrtare te Ballisteve dhe kjo me siper nuk esht e vertet dhe esht me prapavi politike...

Ballistet kane vetem nje parti,... Ajo eshte SHKENDIJA.

PARTITE NA PERCAJNE SHKENDIJA NA BASHKON!!!

----------


## Shkupi

Dicka PDSH-ja po frigohet se mos po i dalin nja 2 mije vete ne protesta kryesisht ushtare partiak neper ministrite ne Shkup dhe profesoret e gjore te UT te cilet dje morra vesh kishin marr DEKRET-ULTIMATUM nga PDSH-ja "Ja do dilni se bashku me studentet ja do te ju perzame nga puna". Taman si Stalini. Nuk ka njeri qe nuk e perkrah pavaresine e Kosoves po kjo ne fakt eshte marketing politik i PDSH-se pe te treguar se gjoja "we care about Kosova" qe ne fakt Thaqit nuk i ha palla per Kosoven fundja as qe ka qasje ne Kosove per shkak te budalladeqeve qe i ben ceshtjes shqiptare se bashku me mentorin e tij vellaun komite serbofil Grujevski.

----------


## fjollat

Mos paç punë, luj derën- kjo puna e protestit. Në fakt, mos paç ide, bën budallëqe, si Thaçi.

----------


## Renea

bufii, ti vec kshyri kush asht tu e organizu edhe e ki te qart cfar tubimi asht, ide e mire e Pdsh-se per ta ngrit rejtingun, ndryshe spo munden , 
-Me i liru te burgosurit politik (dhe ato qe akuzohen per bombat ne Kumanov) sja arriten
-Me zgjidh statusin e ish ushtarve te UCK-se nuk arriten
-Me i resocializu invalidet e luftes sja arriten
Per gjitha kto thojshin PDSH sa te hyje ne qeveri per 60 dit do ti realizojm , 60 diiiit ?!?!?!
Lere sa nuk i ndihmun , por edhe organizojn aksione per likvidimin e tyre, dhe burgosjen
Bojn bastisje naper banesat e ish komandanteve , juv montojn procese, jau mbyllin bizneset, pse? sepse nuk jan PDSH.

----------


## Cimo

> te isht kjo e vertet Ballistet ne Ballistet do te informoheshim ne faqen zyrtare te Ballisteve dhe kjo me siper nuk esht e vertet dhe esht me prapavi politike...
> 
> Ballistet kane vetem nje parti,... Ajo eshte SHKENDIJA.
> 
> PARTITE NA PERCAJNE SHKENDIJA NA BASHKON!!!


Paj bufii une nuk e vizitoj forumin e tyre prandaj i besoj se kesaj qe lexoj. Mund te jete edhe jo e vertete mirepo duhet te demantoje ose te pohoje dikush publikisht kete lajmerim prej balisteve.

p.s Pastaj edhe levizja Zgjohu e perkah kete proteste dhe disa shoqata tjera joqeveritare...

----------


## Cimo

> Dicka PDSH-ja po frigohet se mos po i dalin nja 2 mije vete ne protesta kryesisht ushtare partiak neper ministrite ne Shkup dhe profesoret e gjore te UT te cilet dje morra vesh kishin marr DEKRET-ULTIMATUM nga PDSH-ja "Ja do dilni se bashku me studentet ja do te ju perzame nga puna". Taman si Stalini. Nuk ka njeri qe nuk e perkrah pavaresine e Kosoves po kjo ne fakt eshte marketing politik i PDSH-se pe te treguar se gjoja "we care about Kosova" qe ne fakt Thaqit nuk i ha palla per Kosoven fundja as qe ka qasje ne Kosove per shkak te budalladeqeve qe i ben ceshtjes shqiptare se bashku me mentorin e tij vellaun komite serbofil Grujevski.


Ti perhere me te degjume e ke asnjehere ketu nuk sjell fakte por cdohere bazohesh ne thasheshana... Deri dje akuzohej Menduhi se  eshte kosovar sot prej teje behet antikosovari me i perbetuar...pastaj Nikolla Grueski serbofil...paj ketu kush te beson..po te kishe thene probullgar OK mirepo serb..hehe

Postimi yt me i pavlere ne forum, me mire mos i kishe postuar..

----------


## Shkupi

Cimo e di fare mire se brenda VMRO historikisht ka pas dy rryma ajo probullgare dhe ajo proserbe.E di fare mire qe Gruja ka qene keshilltar personal i kryeministrit te serbise aso kohe Tadic.E di mire cka ndodhi ne Kongresin e ndarjes ku Gruja u bo shef i VMRO-se.Rryma proserbe fitoi ne VMRO.Nuk po flas thashetheme por te verteten.Sa i perket protestes ne UT eshte derguar nje qarkore ky decidivisht kerkohet qe UT me profesor dhe me student neser te dalin te sheshi sepse.....(pason gjoba) Ka informacione se ushtaret partiak te PDSH-se me te madhe po therrasin ne telefon intelektual e veprimtar te shoqatave te ndryshme duke kerkuar perkrahje.Po ta them se per Kosove ska njeri qe nuk do te del ne shesh ne zemer te Ilirides(Tetove) por problemi eshte se kjo po shfrytezohet nga PDSH-ja ne menyren me te poshter gebelsiane.E di mire se gjerat me zor jane afatshkurta prandaj eshte momenti dhe casti qe Thaqi te reflektoje mbi inatin e tij shtazarak dhe te fillon te sillet si lider i shqiptareve.Ketu eshte celesi qe PDSH-ja te kete perkrahes se perndryshe gjithmone do te jete me 1.7 perqind apo 3.7 perqind rejting.Grujevski eshte po aq antishqiptar si Cervenkovski dhe fundja nuk ka cka te hidherohemi sepse punojne per kombin dhe shtetin e tyre.Nuk mundet flamuri i VMRO-se apo Grujevski komita te jete vella i yt. Vella e ke Ali Ahmetin me shume sesa Grujevskin me beso dhe e kunderta nuk mundet Crvenkovski te jete vella me i madh sesa Thaqi.

----------


## Cimo

> *Shoqata "Ballistet" apelon tek Ballistet dhe qytetatert te perkrahin protestat*
> 
> Me moton "Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në Nato"
> 
> Tubimi do të mbahet në sheshin e Tetovës, më 19 tetor në ora 15 ku do të promovohet vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë rreth Kosovës së pavarur dhe integrimit të vendit në NATO
> 
> Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në NATO është motoja e tubimit paqësor që do të mbahet në sheshin e Tetovës, më 19 tetor nën organizimin e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare. Këtë vendim e ka marrë kryesia qendrore e PDSH-së të shtunën në mbrëmje dhe me anë të të cilit do të promovohet vullneti i lartë politik i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë.
> 
> Pas mbledhjes, nënkryetari i partisë Imer Selmani, ka deklaruar se kriza rreth Kosovës për Partinë Demokratike Shqiptare nuk ka për objektiv vetëm atë, por tërësinë e procesit që zhvillohet në Ballkan.
> ...


 LAJMËRIM  	  Printo   	  E-mail
18/10/2007

    Ju lajmërojmë se tubimi me moton Kosova e Pavarur, Maqedonia në NATO që organizohet nga Partia Demokratike Shqiptare nesër me datë 19.11.2007 në ora 15 në sheshin e Tetovës do të transmetohet drejtëpërsëdrejti prej ora 15 deri në ora 17 në satelit në valët 


INTELSAT  902-(62E);

 Channel :  Live TE :

Polarization  X;

(Transponder  72);

Freq: 11.105,95;
FEC:  1/4 ; 

www.pdsh.info

----------


## Cimo

> Cimo e di fare mire se brenda VMRO historikisht ka pas dy rryma ajo probullgare dhe ajo proserbe.E di fare mire qe Gruja ka qene keshilltar personal i kryeministrit te serbise aso kohe Tadic.E di mire cka ndodhi ne Kongresin e ndarjes ku Gruja u bo shef i VMRO-se.Rryma proserbe fitoi ne VMRO.Nuk po flas thashetheme por te verteten.Sa i perket protestes ne UT eshte derguar nje qarkore ky decidivisht kerkohet qe UT me profesor dhe me student neser te dalin te sheshi sepse.....(pason gjoba) Ka informacione se ushtaret partiak te PDSH-se me te madhe po therrasin ne telefon intelektual e veprimtar te shoqatave te ndryshme duke kerkuar perkrahje.Po ta them se per Kosove ska njeri qe nuk do te del ne shesh ne zemer te Ilirides(Tetove) por problemi eshte se kjo po shfrytezohet nga PDSH-ja ne menyren me te poshter gebelsiane.E di mire se gjerat me zor jane afatshkurta prandaj eshte momenti dhe casti qe Thaqi te reflektoje mbi inatin e tij shtazarak dhe te fillon te sillet si lider i shqiptareve.Ketu eshte celesi qe PDSH-ja te kete perkrahes se perndryshe gjithmone do te jete me 1.7 perqind apo 3.7 perqind rejting.Grujevski eshte po aq antishqiptar si Cervenkovski dhe fundja nuk ka cka te hidherohemi sepse punojne per kombin dhe shtetin e tyre.Nuk mundet flamuri i VMRO-se apo Grujevski komita te jete vella i yt. Vella e ke Ali Ahmetin me shume sesa Grujevskin me beso dhe e kunderta nuk mundet Crvenkovski te jete vella me i madh sesa Thaqi.


Kjo VMRO qe eshte tani proklamon me se shumti frymen e vertete "sllavo-maqedonase"  dmth as bullgare as serbe.  Daja i Gruevskit  pas pam'varsimit te Maqedonise eshte vrare nga sherbimi sekret serb ne bashkepunim me Kiro Gligorovin, mos e haro kete ...
Sa i perket protestave :
Tubimi me moton " Europa hapi kufijte per ne " do ishte me i qelluar sipas mendimit tim...mirepoooooo po te pranonte kete Europa, Pdsh dhe BDI do te ngelnin pa antarsi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> *Shoqata "Ballistet" apelon tek Ballistet dhe qytetatert te perkrahin protestat*


Eshte TURP te abuzosh me emrin e te tjereve e te sjellesh dezinformata te tilla ketu. Ti me siguri ishe ai qe kishte shkruar dhe ke Studentet.info te njejtin lajm pas te cilit administratoret kishin kontaktuar "BALLISTET" te cilet kategorikish e hodhen poshte kete genjeshter te flliqte. Mos perziej tifozet e Shkendise ne thesin e tifozeve te partive politike se eshte gabim qe s'te falet.

----------


## Cimo

> Eshte TURP te abuzosh me emrin e te tjereve e te sjellesh dezinformata te tilla ketu. Ti me siguri ishe ai qe kishte shkruar dhe ke Studentet.info te njejtin lajm pas te cilit administratoret kishin kontaktuar "BALLISTET" te cilet kategorikish e hodhen poshte kete genjeshter te flliqte. Mos perziej tifozet e Shkendise ne thesin e tifozeve te partive politike se eshte gabim qe s'te falet.


Edhe ti mos fol ne emer te grupes tjeter te ciles nuk i takon..se kete vere kur organizoi BDI koncert ne Tetove per Kosoven e pavarur keta e perkrahen fuqimisht
Cka te keqe nese perkrahesh nje tubim edhe te PDSH-se per Kosoven e pavarur?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tetove, sot tubimi “Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në NATO”   	 


Derguar me: 19/10/2007 - 09:05
• Perfaqesues te Partise Demokratike Shqiptare qe organizon kete tubim u shprehen se kane mbështetjen e organizatave të ndryshme joqeveritare, studentore dhe fetare 

Do te mbahet sot ne qender të Tetovës, tubimi me moton “Kosova e pavarur, Maqedonia në NATO”. Perfaqesues te Partise Demokratike Shqiptare qe organizon kete tubim u shprehen se kane mbështetjen e organizatave të ndryshme joqeveritare, studentore dhe fetare. 

"Ndodhemi në momentet më kyçe, kur duhet të dëshmohet përkrahja e madhe gjithëpopullore që duhet t’i jepet pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe integrimit të Maqedonisë në NATO. Kjo do të dëshmohet pikërisht me praninë masive në sheshin e Tetovës", thane drejtues te PDSH. 

Kjo parti i ka bere thirrje gjithë opinionit, por edhe anëtarëve e simpatizantëve të partisë shqiptare në opozitë, Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim (BDI), që të përkrahin moton e tubimit përmes pranisë së tyre në sheshin e Tetovës, ndonëse BDI nuk e ka mbështetur zhvillimin e tij. *(news24/balkanweb)*

----------

